# Lotus' Haunt



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry about the poor quality, will summit my other two formats of my movie soon


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Lotus! Great work.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great display Lotus :devil:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Good job Lotus! I hope to go see it in person next year! You have a lot of great stuff


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW! I hope the neighbors and the TOT'S appreciate all the effort and work you put into your display. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*lotus haunt*

""Sorry about the poor quality, will summit my other two formats of my movie soon""

I loved the grainy effect of your video even though it wasn't by choice. Made me think it was an old movie.
Also loved the music.. thought it fitting!
Liked the overall effect and displays as well.

How did you put lights in the spidey skeleton? Is that electrical or battery op.....if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

It runs off a 9 volt battery, but I can also run it off of an electrical outlet using, a 9 volt eliminator. I got the leds from HauntMaster, and just drilled two holes one size bigger then the leds and the hot glued the backs.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay thanks .
I dont do much wiring so if you will, what would i need to do that?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

not really any wiring required, the leds I got were already assembled.


----------

